

Google Boss Has Amazing $15 Million Sex Fortress - hedonist
http://gothamist.com/2013/07/25/google_boss_has_awesome_manhattan_s.php

======
3327
Well, good for him its his private life he can do whatever he wants.

------
hedonist
Admit it, everyone: you're all just a little bit jealous.

